# For sale



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 23, 2014)

Last month my Thinkpad broke down, and last week my desktop's mainboard stopped working. Argh :\ I got a Zotac mini system, and I have a whole bunch of perfectly good hardware I have no more use for.

Prices range from "free" to " very reasonable", provided you can actually use the item (i.e. no hoarding/reselling). Send a PM or email to martin@arp242.net to inquire.

Salvaged from my desktop:

4 x 2 GB DDR2 Kingston DIMM
AMD Phenom II X4 920 CPU
Club3D HD5750 (about 2/3 years old, at the time the fastest fanless videocard I could find)
Scythe Kabuto CPU cooler (one of the more quiet ones)
SeaSonic 500 W PSU (quality PSU)
Nexus real silent 120 mm and 80 (or 92?) mm fan
Aopen tower case


Salvaged from my Thinkpad:

T61 Keyboard (US-international), about two years old (should fit most Thinkpads, such as T500 etc., I'm not sure about the newer Thinkpads)
Core 2 Duo T8300 CPU
4965AGN miniPCI WiFi card
DVD drive
2.5" hard drive bay (To replace the DVD-drive, so you have two drives. Hot-swappable in Windows.)

I also have a whole bunch of hard disks, both 2.5 and 3.5", ranging from 80 GB to 400 GB. All of these are free, and were working the last time I've used them, but many have been "in storage" for two or more years, so no guarantees.


----------

